# Кроссовка



## Ivan_I

Подскажите, кто причислил единственное число слова КРОССОВКИ к женскому роду? На основании чего это было сделано?


----------



## Rosett

Видимо, так сложилось по причине того, что мужской грамматический род здесь не выстраивается чисто морфологически. Можете ли вы предложить какой-нибудь толковый вариант в мужском роде? У меня не получается.


----------



## Ivan_I

Рискну. Это то как говорят все в моём, видимо, безграмотном окружении. 
*Кроссовок. Левый кроссовок.

Правая кроссовка. - звучит во истину убого, на мой дилетантский грамматический вкус. *


----------



## Rosett

Ivan_I said:


> Рискну. Это то как говорят все в моём, видимо, безграмотном окружении.
> *Кроссовок. Левый кроссовок.
> 
> Правая кроссовка. - звучит воистину убого, на мой дилетантский грамматический вкус. *


Но как в таком случае просклонять это слово в родительном падеже множественного числа?
Например:
«Вместо мокрых кроссовок надел старенькие сандалии. Надо было идти в школу.» Владислав Крапивин, «Трое с площади Карронад», 1979 г.


----------



## Ivan_I

Сейчас я задам вопрос полностью проявляющий мою безграмотность и мракобесие, но я сделаю это, тем не менее.
*"А в чём заключается проблема c тем, чтобы поставить это слово в родительный падеж множественного числа?"*
Я так понимаю, что там некая проблема несовпадения фактического окончания с неким предписанным (каким-то авторитетом) окончанием? Просветите меня больше в этом вопросе.


----------



## Rosett

Авторитетом в данном случае является официальный свод грамматики русского языка. Но есть ещё и узус (практическое употребление языка его носителями), часто приводящий к копированию уже известных подобных случаев. Например, задолго до кроссовок в русском языке существовали «борцовки» - обувь для спортивной борьбы. И уже тогда этому слову был присущ женский грамматический род. Сейчас в единственном числе так преимущественно называют и модные майки для спортивной борьбы: «борцовка». Женский грамматический род закрепился, очевидно, под влиянием «майки». А как в вашем окружении называют «борцовки» в единственном числе?


----------



## Ivan_I

То есть "официальный свод грамматики русского языка" был передан, видимо, самим Богом как скрижали 10 заповедей Моисею и индивидуальное понимание отдельных его составителей не имеет место быть? Прошу прощения за сарказм, но он уместен. В моём окружении не сталкивался ни с кем, кто бы употреблял слово борцовки в единственном числе. Я бы сказал БОРЦОВКА. Но это не аргумент в ползу *кроссовка*. Есть слово БОТИНКИ. По такой логике он должен быть БОТИНКА а не БОТИНОК?


----------



## Vovan

Ivan_I said:


> Подскажите, кто причислил единственное число слова КРОССОВКИ к женскому роду? На основании чего это было сделано?


Люди, которые слышали звон, да не знали, откуда он. Еще до того, как слово "кроссовки" вошло в словари русского языка, у нас существовали как равноправные: _кед / кеда, тапок / тапка, тапочек / тапочка_. Почему дискриминировали "кроссовки", допустив лишь форму женского рода, остается только догадываться. 
Может, Rosett права, и какая-нибудь женщина-лексикограф увидела в кроссовках борцовки , а не относительно повседневную обувь типа ботинок.


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> Авторитетом в данном случае является официальный свод грамматики русского языка.


Ничего не понял. Какое отношение свод грамматики имеет к лексике?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Ivan_I said:


> некая проблема несовпадения фактического окончания с неким предписанным (каким-то авторитетом) окончанием?


Вот в чём проблема:
_Кусок - кусков
Лапка - лапок_

Хотя, с другой стороны, _ботинок - ботинок._


----------



## Rosett

Ivan_I said:


> Я бы сказал БОРЦОВКА. Но это не аргумент в пользу *кроссовка*. Есть слово БОТИНКИ. По такой логике он должен быть БОТИНКА а не БОТИНОК?


Борцовки - это обувь для борц*ов*, кроссовки - обувь для кросс*ов*. «Ботинки» трудно притянуть сюда в качестве точки отсчёта для сравнения, так как корень не оканчивается на «-ов».


----------



## GCRaistlin

Rosett said:


> «Ботинки» трудно притянуть сюда в качестве точки отсчёта для сравнения, так как корень не оканчивается на «-ов».


А в _борцовках_ и _кроссовках_ - оканчивается?


----------



## Ivan_I

Rosett said:


> Борцовки - это обувь для борц*ов*, кроссовки - обувь для кросс*ов*. «Ботинки» трудно притянуть сюда в качестве точки отсчёта для сравнения, так как корень не оканчивается на «-ов».


У нас лишь форма множественного числа однозначно принята, а единственное число и не может быть точкой отсчёта.


----------



## Rosett

Ivan_I said:


> У нас лишь форма множественного числа однозначно принята, а единственное число и не может быть точкой отсчёта.


А где в вашем окружении ставят ударение в единственном числе «кроссовок»?


----------



## Ivan_I

Rosett said:


> А где у вас ставят ударение в единственном числе «кроссовок»?


кроссОвок


----------



## Rosett

Ivan_I said:


> кроссОвок


Ну что ж, наверное, вы - молодое поколение, которое не помнит того времени, когда кроссовки вообще появились в массовом количестве и стали из спортивных модными  предметами повседневной обуви. Тогда же и сложилось так, что в единственном числе стало «кроссовка», впоследствии попавшее в словари.


----------



## Vadim K

Rosett said:


> Например, задолго до кроссовок в русском языке существовали «борцовки» - обувь для спортивной борьбы. И уже тогда этому слову был присущ женский грамматический род.


Как человек, занимающийся в детстве этим видом спорта много лет, могу сказать, что никогда в то время не слышал слово "_борцовок_" в женском роде, ни от тренеров, ни от спортсменов. "_Возьми борцовок_", "_Дай ему борцовком_" - только так говорили все люди, имеющие отношение к этому виду спорта. Естественно, что среди этих людей не было лингвистов. Поэтому мне кажется, что если этому слову и был присущ женский род, то скорее в академических кругах и не среди людей, которые использовали борцовки в своей повседневной жизни.


----------



## Vadim K

Ivan_I said:


> Рискну. Это то как говорят все в моём, видимо, безграмотном окружении.
> *Кроссовок. Левый кроссовок.*



В моем, кстати, тоже.


----------



## Vovan

Rosett said:


> Борцовки - это обувь для борц*ов*, кроссовки - обувь для кросс*ов*.


Гипотеза интересная, но как объяснить, допустим, "толстовку"? Что должно означать "толст" + "ов" (кроме редкой фамилии, разумеется)?

Скажем, в слове "мелочовка" не представляется возможным осмысленно выделить суффиксы "-ов" и "-к" ("мелочо́вый" не фиксируется словарями, а в Google присутствует в 35 результатах), почему и видим некий "-овк" в морфемном разборе этого слова в словарях. Может, и с "толстовкой" так? А далее, в народной этимологии, как минимум, и с "кроссовками"? 

И вообще, кто, где и когда "кроссовки" ассоциировал с "кроссами", кроме тех, кто когда-то выдумал это слово на фоне отсутствия этих самых кроссовок у подавляющего большинства?


----------



## Rosett

Vovan said:


> И вообще, кто, где и когда "кроссовки" ассоциировал с "кроссами", кроме тех, кто когда-то выдумал это слово на фоне отсутствия этих самых кроссовок у подавляющего большинства?


«Кросс» - бег по пересечённой местности, и те спортсмены, которые им серьёзно занимались, надевали для бега специально разработанную для этого обувь. Долгое время она оставалась специализированной, но потом с появлением новых ярких моделей из-за рубежа завоевала широкую популярность, так как оказалась удобной и практичной. Страна даже пережила такой бум в 70-х годах, модные кроссовки престижных фирм были дефицитными, носили их повсюду. И никто не говорил «кроссовок» в единственном числе, а только «кроссовка», что и зафиксировано словарями. Для меня «кроссовок» звучит «дико и ново«.


----------



## Rosett

Vadim K said:


> Как человек, занимающийся в детстве этим видом спорта много лет, могу сказать, что никогда в то время не слышал слово "_борцовок_" в женском роде, ни от тренеров, ни от спортсменов. "_Возьми борцовок_", "_Дай ему борцовком_" - только так говорили все люди, имеющие отношение к этому виду спорта. Естественно, что среди этих людей не было лингвистов. Поэтому мне кажется, что если этому слову и был присущ женский род, то скорее в академических кругах и не среди людей, которые использовали борцовки в своей повседневной жизни.


А «боксёрки» вас не смущают?
Теперь по борцовкам:
«А древнегреческий герой сидит на скамье, снял борцовку с одной ноги, готовится обуться-одеться по гражданке.» (о знаменитом борце Иване Ярыгине)
«Когда все ушли из зала, снял борцовку, нога распухла страшно.»
«Власов не увлекается психологией и не обращает внимания на то, с какой ноги встал или надел борцовку.»


----------



## Andrew &RU

В Москве говорят: кроссовок 
В Питере скорее всего: кроссовка

По аналогии (тапки)
В Москве: тапок
В Питере: тапка

и ещё много разных
В Москве на мужской род, а в Питере на женский


----------



## Awwal12

Меня всегда умиляли эти попытки противопоставлять Москву и Петербург, словно бы остальных 125 миллионов россиян (и порядка 230 миллионов русскоговорящих) не существует вовсе. По факту-то большинство лексических различий между Москвой и Питером будут либо московскими регионализмами, либо (что чаще) питерскими регионализмами, и тогда их сразу надо указывать как таковые. Если же случай не попадает в эти категории, то с высокой вероятностью не будет последовательного употребления и в пределах одного города (и многие вещи, которые пользователи Интернета почему-то считают питерскими регионализмами, наличествуют и в словаре значительной части москвичей как минимум в пассиве). У нас на форуме как-то была тема с упоминанием кроссовок. Выборка никакая,  конечно, но "кроссовка" обнаружилась у пользователей из Якутии, Марий Эл, Чувашии и Новокуйбышевска Самарской области (по одному человеку), а "кроссовок" - у пользователей с Украины (в т.ч. переехавших в Израиль), из Саратова, Москвы с областью, Беларуси. И я совершенно не посмею утверждать, что какие-то другие жители Новокуйбышевска не говорят "кроссовок", а москвичи - "кроссовка" (тем более что это пока ещё литературная норма, пусть и теснимая наиболее распространенным узусом).


----------



## Rosett

Andrew &RU said:


> В Москве говорят: кроссовок
> В Питере скорее всего: кроссовка


Понятно, пусть говорят. На оба варианта есть примеры.

Псков: Осуждённый стал избивать свою подругу, а потом снял кроссовку, вытащил шнурок и задушил женщину.

Москва: Когда я почувствовал потёртость, то снял кроссовку, но носок не сбился и ничего не попадало в обувь.

СПб: Сначала Шэннон Бриггс стянул с себя футболку, а потом и вовсе снял кроссовку и швырнул ее во Владимира Кличко. (прим.: скорее всего, речь идёт о боксёрке).

Украина: Дома снял кроссовку, а вместо стопы — кровавое месиво.

Примеров на «кроссовок» тоже много, в принципе - отовсюду

Россия: Делая предложение своей девушке, парень снял свой дорогой кроссовок, чтобы не замять его в тот момент, когда он будет преклонять перед ней колено.

Хакассия: На одну ногу он надел кроссовок, на другую - берц.

Николаев: На видео парень надел кроссовок поверх маски и едет в троллейбусе, затем на остановке выходит из него.


----------

